# Injured monster non-typical question



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Story first... Went out last night to finalize setup for my upcoming hunts. Once got done, drove around the area and seen at least 10 shootable sized bucks. But to my dismay, I seen a MONSTER non-typical that was limping. Went out to where he stood, didn't see blood.

Questions.

1. Will his meat be anygood? (i dont shoot for horns only!)

2. Is there a definate way to tell if the meat is anygood?

3. How does one NOT cut off hunting privileges to others when you see things like this? (we allow others to hunt in this area with permission but we have always thought these guys were good hunters)?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nothing to say the deer didn't catch himself on a fence, have a near-miss with a car, or maybe the injured critter is from a long ways away and just wandered through. I guess I'd ask the folks who have permission and get their side of the story (if there is one) before jumping to conslusions. The deer could've been wounded on a neighbor's piece of property by someone you've never met. Too many maybes to jump to conclusions at this point.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, you don't have any facts whatsoever and you're already jumping to a lot of conclusions.


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

drjongy said:


> Wow, you don't have any facts whatsoever and you're already jumping to a lot of conclusions.


Ya i agree, i am jumping too quickly, but this has been a common occurance.

I will do as I have done in the past, ask the hunters. I just hope they can be honest with me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The number of deer that die each year due to accidents that happen in everyday travel will sober most of us.

Deer get spooked by something, go smashing and crashing through the brush, ditches, over fences, they get hurt. A broken leg out there is a serious life threatening injury.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

last friday i shot a 145 wih alot of kickers through the shoulder...and i never found him but i dowbt he made his way from mavel area to walsh


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Even being a "good" hunter is no assurance that your game will "never" be wounded. There are hundreds of variables that can cause a bad shot, most being out of the control of the hunter. I agree that too many deer are wounded and it seems like many hunters take that very lightly. What bothers me is the guys that "brag" that they hit one like it is something to be proud of. From what I have seen the "wounding "rate from gun hunters puts that for bowhunters to shame.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree, Ive seen alot more deer carrying lead than carbon or aluminum. That "I emptied on him running out there across the section, but missed" attitude, well, they didnt even go check, he didnt fall right away, so they "missed".


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> That "I emptied on him running out there across the section, but missed" attitude, well, they didnt even go check, he didnt fall right away, so they "missed".


It's amazing how those deer rarely have larger racks.


----------

